

IOS dev: View Details Of Any Issues During App Review - gpambrozio
http://developer.apple.com/news/#resolutioncenter

======
gpambrozio
Seems like they're trying to improve communication with developers. Have you
noticed how there's very little talk about how bad the review process is, how
unfair, etc...?

